# Attitude to cockapoos



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I took a walk this morning and a beautiful cocker spaniel came running up to me as his owner was trying to put him on the lead so I kept hold of him until she got there. I got chatting to her saying I used to own a cocker spaniel and how we had now just got a beautiful cockapoo pup. You should have seem the look of disgust on her face. Basically she told me anyone who spends money on what would have been classed previously as a mutt is crazy and how no reputable breeder would ever cross the two and they clearly just do it for the money and for stupid people to buy into whole designer breed. She then proceeded to say I bet you we're told that the KC are going to recognise cockapoos as a breed soon and that he'll never shed? 

Have you come across this attitude befor that your dog is some how less of a dog because it isn't a pedigree? I couldn't even respond I was gobsmacked. I basically just said it doesn't matter if our pup is pedigree or not all that matters is that he's well cared for in a loving home, that breed means nothing to me.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I have come across this attitude before! I found it in their obedience class and I think I can proudly say mine excelled themselves and easily outshone all the pedigrees. Mine were better behaved, calmer, more intelligent and more eager to please. I was very proud of them and I hope I can be forgiven for boasting! Hopefully you will meet that person again and she will see what a lovely dog your cockapoo turns into.
As for the kennel club the whole point of buying a cross breed is you don't want all those kennel club opinions on what is right or not right for a breed which is what has lead to so many problems with inbreeding. Also mine have never ever shed.
Finally what a rude woman who should keep her opinions to herself!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yup I've encountered it too... sadly you will encoiunter rude people in all walks of life - it is how you respnd to them publicly that counts...
Then come on here and rant!
Poor you it is horrid and really what is so terrible is that her attitude will stop her every appreciating how wonderful your dog is.
No wonder their dog came to you rather than go back to its owner!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I was always of the opinion pedigree dogs started as cords breeds and were bred specifically for certain traits to get the desired dog? So I don't see how someone can turn their nose up at a cross breed. I love my little cockapoo and he got the biggest puppy cuddle when I got home for being the 'mutt' that he is lol


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I think one of my responses would be that all pedigree dogs are 'designer dogs' - at some point in their history someone would have decided to cross 2 particular dogs for a particular outcome and purpose. Check out the history of golden retrievers for a start. Many of these dogs no longer have access to the purpose in life for which they were bred. They are most often pets who need to have that aspect of their lives considered and fulfilled in some form or another. That's before we get into fashions in pedigree ownership. In our area it is Akitas at the moment. That would be the polite response! 

My less polite response would be that it is absolutely none of her business which dog I choose to own, and would suggest she did a bit more research before venting her ill informed opinions.

There, I feel better now!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, came across it before, and was taken aback at the time. Nobody has said anything to me for a long time, but I would know how to deal with it calmly next time - was too amazed last time to say anything at all.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So far we have been lucky. All the people who have stopped me or come up to us have been to ask what kind of dog he is and to say how beautiful he is. 
I love your comments Von. 
I love Jake. I don't care if he is a mutt. I think I would just laugh at anyone who had those kind of comments for me. Maybe you should have asked her what was wrong with her perfect dogs recall that you had to hold on to it


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I've not had negative comments ,just a look of disdain the once....not sure if it was aimed at me or Milo or it could have been at my hubby because it was he who answered her question when asked " what a beautiful dog what is he? " She obviously no longer thought him beautiful because she gave a very loud sniff and a look of utter disdain and walked away without saying anything. I really don't care what anyone thinks of Milo...I like him. When people ask me what he is, I say a cross between a poodle and a cocker. I don't think we have walked him yet without someone approaching to admire him and ask what he is and how much, including people driving past in cars. When my hubby walks him past the local shops some of the ladies from the hairdressers and chemist come out to say hello to him ( Milo not the OH) 
A woman at dog training did say of Milo's behaviour "well what can you expect when you cross a poodle and a cocker" Of course I took this as a compliment as both breeds are very intelligent. If people say negative things to you, just smile and walk away. I learnt a long time ago that a smile when someone is being horrible is really annoying to them 

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There have been similar threads on here in the past but I know I wouldn't be able to find one...Luckily I have only really had one person that talked down that way - she had a grumpy llasa apso, we chatted nicely to start with then she said something very similar to your cocker lady - I just said pleasantly "well we needed something that was low shedding and couldn't agree on a pedigree we liked...my husband wouldn't have one of those (as I looked at her dog - ok a bit mean I know as I do love all dogs...), and a Cockerpoo ticked the boxes we wanted, also they do have wonderful temperaments". We politely said our goodbye's after that! I do know people who wouldn't be as rude but have similar views, had a good chat with someone else with pedigree's and agreed that years ago a cocker/poodle cross would have been like any other cross breed and almost given away, but in more recent years it has been recognised what great dogs the cross makes so you have a better idea what you are getting and as they are getting so popular the price is down to supply and demand, we pretty much agreed on all points. It always helps to point out to people that the Hearing dogs for the deaf people have also bred them specially as they are so intelligent, I find that helps.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

The only "really" rude people have been on other dog forums. I have had a few comments from family members, but when we explain our reasons for a buying a cockapoo and not adopting then they understand.

I know this is a lie, but I would just say we "adopted" this cockapoo. People get all lovey dubby over adopting... That would end any odd moments. To people I don't know and will never see again, that will work. 

I'm glad I have come across this site and another site that deals with Goldendoodles. Because I will no how I want to handle people like that if that happens when we are out with our dog.

Frankly I would adopt if we could find a young pup, but haven't had any luck doing so. My hubby had bad experiences with getting older dogs. So he is really adamant about getting a puppy. So we went with a breeder. And a Cockapoo was one of the only dogs we could agree on getting.....

But don't think I need to explain my self to a complete stranger.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Me either kim! Your life your dog your choice! 
As for the rude pedigree snobs, I'm yet to come across one, but my beautiful Steffi live a very healthy long life of nearly 16 years and was a cross breed yet not one of my dobermans as a kid lived past 6! I love jasper and would gladly have paid double now I know what a gentle loving clever boy he is growing to be  Rachael x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I only came across them when going on a general dog forum. This is when I started looking for an dog hubby and I would like. One of my neighbor mention a Goldendoodle.. Doing some research thought this would be a great dog for us. When on this dog forum asking questions. Boy did a I get an response I wasn't expecting.. 

But then came across a Goldendoodle site, then ended up going with an Cockapoo and found this site.

Then there is the people say ALWAYS adopt rescue.... And I did consider it, but if we wanted a Cockapoo and a puppy rescue was not an option unless I want to wait for forever...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is a shame when we feel we have to defend our actions buying a cross breed, luckily, like most on here nearly all of the comments I get are positive, in fact at least 3 people i have met with pure breeds (Cocker spaniel. Border Collie and Lab) have shown interest in getting a Cockapoo as their next dog. I enjoyed going to a few fun dog shows last summer, one or two we did well in but there were many others where we didn't get a look in as he wasn't a rescue and didn't have a 'sad story' - yet we can't show in breed classes, perhaps there should be shows, or at least a class, for a purpose bred cross breed.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Yes I have come across this attitude before! I found it in their obedience class and I think I can proudly say mine excelled themselves and easily outshone all the pedigrees. Mine were better behaved, calmer, more intelligent and more eager to please. I was very proud of them and I hope I can be forgiven for boasting! Hopefully you will meet that person again and she will see what a lovely dog your cockapoo turns into.
> As for the kennel club the whole point of buying a cross breed is you don't want all those kennel club opinions on what is right or not right for a breed which is what has lead to so many problems with inbreeding. Also mine have never ever shed.
> Finally what a rude woman who should keep her opinions to herself!



Boast away Tessybear! They are beautiful, very clever and give the best hugs!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep been there too! I've learned to be abrupt and cheeky back!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Luckily for us Max has only ever been met with friendliness and love. Don't know how I would respond if someone got snooty about him.


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

As yet have had no negative comments,but not to say we won't. Always when we are out walking we are always stopped either to say hello to woody or to ask what breed he is,and always told how beautiful he is what a lovely dog where did we get him etc, one car passing us even turned around stopped and asked what type of dog he was, as she thought he was lovely, she has recently lost her cocker spaniel and looking to get another dog, she was most impressed. I know not everyone feels the same, but Woody was our choice from all kinds of dogs, he is loved and I shall be ready if any negative comments arise.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Must say I've not come across any negative comments but then there are a lot of poodle crosses in Nottingham and Edinburgh. The most common comment is that people want to take her home with them and many have said that they'll be looking at a cockapoo for their next puppy.

Have seen vitriolic (anti-cockapoo) discussions on cocker spaniel sites, however...

Toffin
x

P.S. "gentle, loving, clever" - ahhh, Jasper sounds so wonderful  And Max too. Clever, yes, but I'm afraid P is rather the outlier with her madcap antics!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sorry to say that I have read this attitude before and these people clearly dont know cockapoos like we do  I have never had anyone say this to me though and if anyone did I would just smile and walk away, as at that point I would know they didnt have a clue what they were talking about. 

All of us on here love cockapoos, for what they are ... they are a cross breed yes, a well breed cross breed with fabulous characters, looks and health, as simple as that .. and they are loved by all that know them. Personal choice  

Kim what is the goldendoodle site you go on?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

The most negative comment I've had is ... "och well it's not her fault" !!!!!  

I thought it was quite funny 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> The most negative comment I've had is ... "och well it's not her fault" !!!!!
> 
> I thought it was quite funny
> 
> xxx


Wonderful!
That made me laugh too!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I am sorry to say that I have read this attitude before and these people clearly dont know cockapoos like we do  I have never had anyone say this to me though and if anyone did I would just smile and walk away, as at that point I would know they didnt have a clue what they were talking about.
> 
> All of us on here love cockapoos, for what they are ... they are a cross breed yes, a well breed cross breed with fabulous characters, looks and health, as simple as that .. and they are loved by all that know them. Personal choice
> 
> Kim what is the goldendoodle site you go on?


It's www.doodlekisses.com. It deals mostly with Goldendoodles/Labradoodles.

I have a hard time when people criticize something, yet they them selves never have done, used or had what ever they are criticizing. So I try to go ask people that "had" goldendoodles and cockapoo's. I found out what I needed to know about the dogs.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I had one lady telling me she 'didn't agree with poodle crosses' but after watching him play with her dog did agree that Billy was lovely natured.
One thing I have found is that when I say he is a cockerpoo people want to know how much we paid for him. I don't mind telling them - but would they ask if he was a staffie, cocker or Labrador - I think not!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I was told by a colleague cockerpoos are for people who don't really like dogs which for me was true as I'd never wanted a dog and was really against the idea muttley (also known as mutt) was chosen because of the cross (I have asthma) and I also couldn't cope with dog hairs everywhere I hyperventilate with muddy paws ;-) but I have to say he is such a good puppy. He doesn't shed (well he hasn't yet) at training he is one of two cockerpoos and they are the two dogs who do exactly what they should when they should and everyone there loves them. Basically I don't give a monkies what the kc say. I don't care if the breed is ever recognised! And if I want to pay £600 for a beautiful well behaved intelligent mutt then that's up to me. I'd rather pay that for him than the price you can pay for some of those ugly pedigree dogs!!! Enough said! :rant:


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies girls! It's good to know I'm not alone although I went into work after Christmas and a colleague who is a dog lover said I saw you got a new puppy...a cockapoo...that's a mut to me but he's still gorgeous...don't know what to take from that! 

Anyone who has visited him has said if they were to get a dog it would be a cockapoo and my best friend loved him so much she put her name down with the breeder to reserve a pup if he had anymore...I feel we should get sole commission 

I can't believe cockapoos cost so much in uk! Here in Northern Ireland they are between £200-300 I've never seen them any more than that! I doubt the husband could have got me one if they were!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mclisa said:


> Thanks for the replies girls! It's good to know I'm not alone although I went into work after Christmas and a colleague who is a dog lover said I saw you got a new puppy...a cockapoo...that's a mut to me but he's still gorgeous...don't know what to take from that!
> 
> Anyone who has visited him has said if they were to get a dog it would be a cockapoo and my best friend loved him so much she put her name down with the breeder to reserve a pup if he had anymore...I feel we should get sole commission
> 
> I can't believe cockapoos cost so much in uk! Here in Northern Ireland they are between £200-300 I've never seen them any more than that! I doubt the husband could have got me one if they were!


Basic supply and demand - we want one so we pay the going rate, guess if the pups weren't selling the prices would go right down. Its why pugs and chihuahuas go for around £1,200!! I think dogs generally are cheaper over there aren't they? Not sure what I would say to the person who called him a mutt, just that yes but he's the best mutt ever, or something like that I guess. I did once correct someone who said they would once have been called mongrels and I had to explain that actually they would always have been known as a cross breed, as mongrels have unknown parentage or a mix of more than 2 breeds!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

"One thing I have found is that when I say he is a cockerpoo people want to know how much we paid for him. I don't mind telling them - but would they ask if he was a staffie, cocker or Labrador - I think not!"
People have asked me how much I paid for mine too, I never tell them only fellow cockerpoo owners, actually I think its pretty nosey and they should mine their own business!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm lucky - most people who stop me only do so to compliment him. In fact when he was a puppy a lady pulled her car over, got out & came to say hello ! 

But it doesn't surprise me of bad experiences - some people seem incapable of keeping opinions to themselves. We can't all believe the same things but shouldn't impose if so forcefully on others. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

We took Amber to her first training last night and she was a big attraction. One of the trainers said "OHH, there's the Cockapoo, aren't you a lovely little girl".
That said, I've seen people turn their noses up as well, but most see her for what she is, an attractive, fun loving little cross-breed.
Me, I like my "mutt", our first guy was a "pure mongrel" and I loved him to bits. The daft thing was, we actually had an argument with a dog breeder over him who insisted he was a pure field lines Labrador. I pointed out I had seen his mother and trust me, she couldn't be less like a Labrador.  (Mind you, to be fair, in his older years, he could easily pass for a pure bred, apart from his ears, which were more Collie shaped).


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I know this is a bit off topic but in relation to the prices of cockapoos I asked my husband were there any pups left in the liter when he picked Charlie and he mentioned that the breeder said he was contacted by several people from England saying they wanted to buy the entire liter!! Obviously they planned on taking them back and selling them at a much higher price and making a huge profit. I was so shocked. Obviously the breeder said no but it's scary to think things like that go on!


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

That is downright frightening. I've seen them regularly for 800 quid here in the UK.They are definitely overpriced for a cross-breed, not that I am a big fan of "pure bred" dogs anyway, they are the ultimate desginer dog as the are inbred to "refine" features HUMANS want.
Our first dog was pure mongrel and I think Amber actually benefits from being a mongrel, after all, we know what happens when humans inbreed, that should be warning enough. 

I suppose, technically, Amber is a failed / broken example of the "breed" as she definitely sheds hair. Though after a Labrador, the level of hair shed is minimal, plus we get covered in our friends dog hair, so that was never a big issue with us anyway.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have heard of that before, people wanting to buy whole litters, probably for breeding There is a great difference in cockapoos themselves, of course. My boy's parents were both pure bred, with papers to prove it, and I suppose that would make a difference to the price. My daughter has just acquired an 8 or 9 month old cockapoo from the south of Ireland, with no papers at all. I think the owner (who was going abroad) wanted about 100 euros for her, but because he approved of my daughter and her partner as adoptees they paid just 40. They took her as they were afraid that if they didn't she would end up as a breeding bitch somewhere. She is lovely, but unspayed and without any vaccinations, so it is going to be an expensive time for them, with the travelling down, first to visit and then to get her. This does sound like she was a puppy farm dog and probably with no eye testing, although the dog herself is a sweet wee thing and the owner seemed genuinely fond of her, and she of him. They have taken a big chance with her, but I know she will have a great home with them - she is the only person I know who managed to keep a hamster alive for about 3 times the normal lifespan. I will post a pic once I can concentrate enough to remember how to do it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've not had a negative comment for about a year and then I put her in her place. She referred to Millie as a designer dog, expensive etc. I explained that actually these poodle cross breds have opened up the dog world to many people who previously haven't been able to own a dog because of allergies, especially labradoodles who where originally bred for blind people. She had nothing to come back at me with 

As for recently, I only get oohs and ahhs how lovely. A couple of time people have said, how wonderful you get the best of both breeds  People are even chuffed to bits when they ask me, is that a cockapoo - they are delighted to have spotted one and got it right.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Now that I know your from our area, I wonder if its the same woman we met? The nasty encounter I had was with a cocker spaniel owner!!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Only yesterday someone had asked my Nanna what pup I had, when she told them they replied 'ah what did she want one if those for'  how very dare people make such comments!

After having Darcie for 5months I cannot imagine ever wanting a different breed! Cockapoos are just perfect in every way x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you know it is all supply and demand. and the fact that there was so much talk about how great they were on TV, i know you all don't like pet shops ,but i got my cocker (that i just had put down ) from this small family own pet shop. and buffey was a wonderful dog and i cried when i lost her ..but me and the wife went back to the same pet shop and just to look and see if she had any more cockers.the only thing she had was Labs and two collies and ginger .we asked what it was and she said a cockapoo.we heard of them but never see one,and then my wife held it .and the rest is history .but ginger cost me 400.00 dollars.and she was worth every penny .she is a wonderful puppy and a great family member .i would never even consider spending a 1000 or more for a dog. but i guess if your into dog shows and stuff like that it is a different story,,


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Most people look at me and ask about Amiee Jane's (and Miles's) hair (shedding, grooming, ect.), how big they get, temperament, and if I think she would be good with kids.

The only nasty things I hear come from people I like to call the pure bred snobs. I normally shut them up by saying my husband can not be around most animals, and I wasn't willing to pay $1000 for a pure bred that wouldn't shed (although I was wanting a yorki at the start).


SugarLump: You only paid $400? I have heard of people paying more. With Amiee Jane I paid a family $200, but that was for re-homing her. I have a friend who got a Chi-poo for free. The breeder couldn't sell one of the puppies (no one wanted it), so my friend's husband did house work for the breeder, and in return, she gave them a puppy.


----------



## CeeSzee (Feb 16, 2012)

It's a shame that people feel entitled to be rude, but some are. It may be the result of bad breeding (hah!). You'd probably never win with someone like that, though she may have re-thought it later and been ashamed, so who knows? It's possible that she's feeling defensive for some reason... and so on. Either way, it's clearly her problem: try not to make it yours.

I am really pleased with the traits of poodle and cocker spaniel which combine in our little Lexi, who's two now. She's not perfect - I'm not a perfect dog owner, either, but she's smart, healthy, trains well, is happy, warm-natured, snuggly, playful and a wonderful companion as well as a pretty and charming dog who likes people and life. I love her shaggy/silky coat for its look and feel (and spend happy time daily with her on my lap ferreting out burrs and twigs stuck therein!)/ I also understand that Cockapoos tend to benefit from hybrid vigor, giving them a healthier old age than many spaniels are apt to have.

Cockapoos are a wonderful breed, "pure" or not. Don't let anyone take away your enjoyment of your wonderful pup!

Best wishes
- Carolyn
This is a Lexi-endorsed message - woof


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I had one negative comment. But i can honestly save every walk some one says how beautiful he is. Two ladies slowed down driving undone the window and said 'I don't who's more beautiful the dog or your baby' (had the pram with me also) my daughter is truly scrumptious and so is my Bertie Bear.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i get people all the time asking what she is and how pritty she is .but i like how loving she is, to day ginger and my wife fell asleep in her recliner ginger was in her arms on her back sound asleep and my wife soon followed her they both dozed for about an hour and i look at them a few times and said to my self that is true love ,and how wonderful it is to have a loving dog .


----------

